# follie from previous tmt ?



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Peter
Is it possible to have a follie left in your overies froma previous tmt ?
I am on my 3rd go of iui and had 7 follies this morning on day 5. all were very small under 7mm but 1 was 14 mm they told me it could be there from last month not so sure myself, as on my last scan b4 insemination i only had 1 irregular follie then, not sure what to feel at mo.
Thanks
Lou xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

lou f said:


> Hi Peter
> Is it possible to have a follie left in your overies froma previous tmt ?
> 
> No, only a corpus luteum whuich is a degenerated follicle.
> ...


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

thanks Peter not sure if it makes me feel better or not but atleast i know (i think) i know i am not mad.
thanks again
Lou x


----------

